# Links einbinden in Homepage



## Glate (4. Oktober 2005)

Ich habe eine Frage: Darf man denn eine Internet Url in seine Homepage einbinden, ohne den Verantwortlichen der Internet URL zu fragen?

Danke für eure Antworten...


----------



## Tobias Menzel (5. Oktober 2005)

Was verstehst Du unter "einbinden"? Das Setzen eines Links ist ohne Einverständnis des Seitenbertreibers zulässig (sofern es sich nicht um rechtliche bedenkliche Inhalte handelt -> siehe z.B. bei Heise). Das "Einbetten" fremder Seiten in das eigene Frameset (Framing) ist mindestens unfair, wenn nicht in bestimmten Fällen unzulässig.

Gruß

P.S.: Das ist keine Rechtsauskunft, sondern meine persönliche Ansicht. 
.


----------

